# pregnant female



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

my girl is going through her first pregenancy( she is part gotti and watchdog if anyone was wondering). i was going to ask if anyone could give some advice on if i need to have her on a certain type of vitamin ( i am giving her a calcuim pill i got from the feed store) and i am feeding her diamond puppy lamb and rice dry mixed with rice. oh and i give her treats, boiled and raw eggs, and cottage cheese. all suggestion are welcome


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Hello. Let me get the obligatory scolding out of the way. You should not have bred your female if you have such elementary questions as what to feed her while she's pregnant. Ideally, you should have a mentor who will teach you how to responsibly breed and answer your questions. Not to mention, you should be operating under the supervision of a vet. Casual breeding's bad, mmmkay?

That said, why are you giving your dog calcium? I'm not a breeder at this point, so I don't know about that one. Everything I've ever read has said that calcium supplements can do more harm than good if you don't know what you're doing. A site I just read said not to add any vitamins during the first month of the pregnancy. Mainly, I think feeding her an adequate amount of a good-quality food is the most critical point. You're going to ease her up to roughly double what she ate before she got knocked up. You can also vaccinate her while she's pregnant to pass on increased immunity to the puppies. Not sure what time that should be done. Again, this is where having a good vet and a good mentor comes in handy.

Good luck.


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

hey lindsay, thank you for your suggestion, but i do have a local vet that i take her to. i just wanted some advice on some of the simple things. i do think we had a misunderstanding. i will say the vet recommended giving her calcuim pills. i just started her on them yesturday and she is over a month in her pregency. sorry we got off on the wrong foot but it is a misunderstanding. i have never heard that you could vacanate them while they were pregnant. thanks for the heads up. i will get with her vet on that. on the casual breeding part, we did not get her to casual breed, we got her for show purposes. we do have a mentor but we are also trying to find friends and maybe some mentors on here.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

question that everyone is wondering.....

why did u breed ur girl? and what is it doing to help the overpopulated breed?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> on the casual breeding part, we did not get her to casual breed, we got her for show purposes.


Cool, what titles does she have?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

NesOne said:


> Cool, what titles does she have?


where did she post about casual breeding?

edit: just kidding i didnt see it.. ahahha


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

*mutuale friends*

i just wanted to say hello to everyone. the bully that we have , we have friends that have other bullies and she is coming to age, and we paid for her, so why not have the option to breed? oh and our breeding is not for the money, these puppies will be basically given to family and friends that would like a bully but can not aford it, so if that is over populating we are sorry for being generous. not being rude or anything!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

here is a forum you may enjoy, its all about bullys and just about every peson ton the forum breeds.. and breeds... and breeds... gotta make that money i guess (sigh)

Clubbully


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

How old is she?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> i just wanted to say hello to everyone. the bully that we have , we have friends that have other bullies and she is coming to age, and we paid for her, so why not have the option to breed? oh and our breeding is not for the money, these puppies will be basically given to family and friends that would like a bully but can not aford it, so if that is over populating we are sorry for being generous. not being rude or anything!


i seee...... maybe ull fit in more with the other site......


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

she is 3 years old now


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

If they can afford to buy a puppy then what make you thing they "CAN" afford to take care of a puppy who then will grow up and cost more money ?


----------



## MetalGirl30 (Apr 15, 2008)

First off you can expect a little reprimand for your breeding practices.

These dogs are not for everyone..they take up alot of time and training...whether bully or not. Can your friends and family pay for vet visits, emergency care,etc..etc..

It is nice that you want to help out friends and family but where would these pups go if they could not handle them? Would you be willing to take the pups back?
You really bred for all the wrong reasons..If you got her for show reason then you should of started doing her ground work in that instead of jumping into breeding her.

Did you at least take her to the vet before you bred her to make sure that she could be bred? Alot goes into breeding then just tying 2 dogs up and praying. There is blood work that needed to be done, hip testing. There are x-rays and basic vet visits during pregnancy along with ultrasounds that need to be done. Have you done all those things yet?

I am not going to jump down your throat...like you said it is your dog and you are going to do what you want with her since you paid for her...sad but true.

Instead of being on here asking questions you should be asking them to your regular vet.


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

hey metal girl, i understand what your concerns are and i thank you for pointing those out, but we have thought long and hard and we do have certain friends and family memebers that are dedicated but enough of affording to take of the dog. on breeding and showing that was our purpose of getting her, but our focus is on our six month male dog in my profile out of zullou kennels who will be ready for 3-21 to go to bullypalooza in atlanta georgia. on the health and vet records and dna and hips and anything else in that nature are very good and she does have a regular vet that she goes to. i think that people who are trying to say that we are imature breeders we all feel and think what we want , just like a child with their parent they are still going to do what they want. i do appreciate the lookout but we have made it 3 years and we are just now starting to breed her i do think we did good. good quote: all it takes is a little time dedication and a whole lot of love to raise any animal. so if you love your dog you will treat your dog like that.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

if i was going to breed i know i would not need to ask simple questions. you breed bullys and i have no idea what criteria you all use when selecting a male and female to breed.


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

what we like in a bully is shortness, stoutness and the big head. and the weight preferablly 90lbs and up with a nice slope in the back. but (please do not take this the wrong way) we are not breeding to fit other people's criteria. basically we look for a total package dog which is why we purchused a dog from zullou.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

you never mentioned temperment, athletic ability, or drve soooooo.... i dont see the total pakage you are talking about. all i see is a glorified walking ornament


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

thank you for pointing that out wheezie but unless i read your first comment wrong you were not specific. i was going on what type of body that we go on. but i also mentioned the kennel that we got our new dog from so if you went to that site you could see what he breeds for. but for me i was trying to make simple conversation so i am done with the post. hope to see you all on other post!


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

instead of ppl flaming her how bout uses just help the person out


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

GAWD I sure am glad they take credit cards! 

I am sorry I don't see what they are all about other then making a lot of IMO very expensive useless pieces of "leash candy" (if you dig that sorta thing) Even as far as bullies go they look sloppy. I still don't understand what possible achievments these dogs have accomplished that could make them worthy of such a rediculously stupid price tag, I just don't understand the hype. They look like huge vet bills in the making to me.

I don't have to like it and I don't have to agree with it, but regardless I wish your dogs the best.


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you!!!! I just got on here and ppl have label me as someone who knows nothing about bully.I never said i was a breeder, just wanted to make some friends.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

shouldn't have mentioned the breeding thing then I guess LOL ... People went ape Shiite on you though didn't they. Have you read the book breeding better dogs ? Of has little DNA dogs on the front. Any breeding program even if it's small. I.e. Your would be breeding well built bullied to be superior companions for your family. What an admirable goal! Be sure to screen them anyways LOL even though there family. So even though you don't show or work your dogs in actual Contests you should test there abilities or desired traits before breeding. This will enable you to move closer to your breeding goals. I'm not a breeder but I have done a little reading. I hope to get involved on breeding projects with the kennel I got grizz from. Some good aaadvice I can give is to prepare her birthing area a week in advance so you can be ready for anything have all emergency numbers at hand and I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

Sydney said:


> GAWD I sure am glad they take credit cards!
> 
> I am sorry I don't see what they are all about other then making a lot of IMO very expensive useless pieces of "leash candy" (if you dig that sorta thing) Even as far as bullies go they look sloppy. I still don't understand what possible achievments these dogs have accomplished that could make them worthy of such a rediculously stupid price tag, I just don't understand the hype. They look like huge vet bills in the making to me.
> 
> I don't have to like it and I don't have to agree with it, but regardless I wish your dogs the best.


we all like what we like, but that still does not give ppl right to put down some one elses pit. we all have pitbulls if we like it or not. and can you turn a face like this down.


----------



## "bluMarquez" (Jan 18, 2009)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> we all like what we like, but that still does not give ppl right to put down some one elses pit. we all have pitbulls if we like it or not. and can you turn a face like this down.


i agree with u, alot of ppl in here that just love to put other pets down!!!! believe me i experienced that my first time on this site......i also think that there is too many "know it all's" here that think their way is the only way to go......i had the same idea you do of handing out the pups to relatives, that most likely you have known all your life.......but i guess thats the incorrect thing to do also,lol........i got both my dogs for free, the first i consider a rescue due to the fact that he was neglected, he was skin and bones when i got him, now he's happy with me........my second i got from a good friend who saw the good treatment i gave my first, so she decided to give me one of her pups........why not do the same.


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks blumarquez! you put it all in one ***! i thought the key to the whole story would be if you love your pets treat your pets. so good to know we do have good people on here who don't slam. if you have any more room we might give you one (lol)!


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> we all like what we like, but that still does not give ppl right to put down some one elses pit. we all have pitbulls if we like it or not. and can you turn a face like this down.


For $1,100-$3,500 your damn skippy I can. I am not saying your charging for your dogs I am just saying I can't believe they charge that much for A DOG and one that doesn't do anything except be a pet, and people pay for them, and then I was also saying as far as bullies go if I was gonna spend that kinda money on one, that I didn't care for theirs. That's all, I have nothing to say about your breeding.

Hell if you wanna breed your dog and keep all the puppies or give them all away it's cool with me. They are after all your dogs, but I think you should have done your research before you bred, not as you go along. I think most of the people here were really trying to bring some REAL statistics forward about how unneeded more dogs in the world is, and see if your prepared for taking them all back if need be, and what if your babies ended up in a shelter, and ...so on and so forth (perhaps cause it is so common they get shorter and shorter with people about it, and can go about it the wrong way, myself included). I must admit I was impressed with your responses and how you handled yourself and not just flying off at the mouth.

I just hope you don't breed your female as much as it looks like they breed their females...it can be really taxing on the body, and if you love her like you say you do remember to keep HER best interest in mind.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who is keeping a cool head and expressing their concerns sensibly. And kudos go to the original poster as well for being fairly receptive to constructive criticism. To anyone getting hot under the collar, step away from the computer and go walk your dogs. Don't jump on a dogpile because it seems like the fun thing to do. Thanks!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

"bluMarquez" said:


> i agree with u, alot of ppl in here that just love to put other pets down!!!! believe me i experienced that my first time on this site......i also think that there is too many "know it all's" here that think their way is the only way to go......i had the same idea you do of handing out the pups to relatives, that most likely you have known all your life.......but i guess thats the incorrect thing to do also,lol........i got both my dogs for free, the first i consider a rescue due to the fact that he was neglected, he was skin and bones when i got him, now he's happy with me........my second i got from a good friend who saw the good treatment i gave my first, so she decided to give me one of her pups........why not do the same.


Let's not go there your breeding an 11 month old puppy that's why you caught heat on this forum your dog has not even reached sexual maturity and she is already having a litter. Not only that you are not a breeder your just having a litter because you allow your dogs to run free and mate. When someone like elvisfink tried to help you .. You got very upset and lashed out. At least this person is trying to learn you should take lessons from them


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> what we like in a bully is shortness, stoutness and the big head. and the weight preferablly 90lbs and up with a nice slope in the back. but (please do not take this the wrong way) we are not breeding to fit other people's criteria. basically we look for a total package dog which is why we purchused a dog from zullou.


I'm sorry maybe I missed something are you a kennel? What are you going to do with all these puppies once they get here? What was the purpose of your breeding if it's not for money as you claim why did you breed your female? Are your dogs even registered? If so with who? How old is the female your breeding? Have you thought about having her spayed after she has this litter to prevent any more pregnancies ? Have your dogs had their ofa/hip testing done prior to them being bred? What do you do with your dogs currently are they just house pets?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

"bluMarquez" said:


> i agree with u, alot of ppl in here that just love to put other pets down!!!! believe me i experienced that my first time on this site......i also think that there is too many "know it all's" here that think their way is the only way to go......i had the same idea you do of handing out the pups to relatives, that most likely you have known all your life.......but i guess thats the incorrect thing to do also,lol........i got both my dogs for free, the first i consider a rescue due to the fact that he was neglected, he was skin and bones when i got him, now he's happy with me........my second i got from a good friend who saw the good treatment i gave my first, so she decided to give me one of her pups........why not do the same.


why not do the same? INSTEAD OF ADDING TO THIS OVERPOPULATED BREED OF DOGS maybe u should check out a shelter and rescue one! why are u going to bring more puppies into this world when there is already an abundance of them left to die every day by people who THINK their friends and family will do a good job???? and blumarquez if u dont like tha fact the the people on here are concerned about UR 11MONTH OLF PUPPY giving birth then maybe U SHOULD check out another site that agrees wit that kind of breeding. i mean would u like ur 16yrold duaghter to get pregnant??? by ur way of thinkin (u let ur dogs roam free cuz u love them) are u goig to let ur daughter "roam free" becuase u love her??? its CARELESS STUPID AND IGNORANT


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

*JOIN IN BY READING POST*



SadieBlues said:


> I'm sorry maybe I missed something are you a kennel? What are you going to do with all these puppies once they get here? What was the purpose of your breeding if it's not for money as you claim why did you breed your female? Are your dogs even registered? If so with who? How old is the female your breeding? Have you thought about having her spayed after she has this litter to prevent any more pregnancies ? Have your dogs had their ofa/hip testing done prior to them being bred? What do you do with your dogs currently are they just house pets?[/QUOTe first not trying to be rude but i beleive everyone on here was keeping this civil and appearantly everyone on here other than you read the whole entire post from page one to page two. our female is 3yrs old and yes she is registered adba and no we are nt breeders, we have always loved this breed and just to say i never once try to sell anything but kindness to my friends and family. sadieblue you seem to be a cool person with good questions but that's not even what my original questions were about. we do have a vet that we go to i was trying to get some second opinions on these things (not saying i don't trust her vet or know about thses things) i was just asking some simple questions and trying to make convo with new people on here as i am myself. this makes me not even want to try to get questions or peopls opinions off this line now ! these pups are for sure going to good homes but let's be honest everyone at one point in time goes through hard times. if the puppies needed to come back for whatever reason we have a big enough yard and house that comes with a whole lot of love that will take care of them. :roll:


----------



## "bluMarquez" (Jan 18, 2009)

what shelter did u pick up your dog from or rescue from???? i rescued my boy from a negletful neighbor who was most likely going to end up fighting him or somthin like that. thank you

sorry, in reply to lil_locs_rednose


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

"bluMarquez" said:


> what shelter did u pick up your dog from or rescue from???? i rescued my boy from a negletful neighbor who was most likely going to end up fighting him or somthin like that. thank you
> 
> sorry, in reply to lil_locs_rednose


So I brought my paperless mutt home and let him impregnate my 10 month old paperless puppy. I did this because I'm such a good dog owner and I want to be the Blue Puppy Fairy and hand out puppies to the needy. Dude just stop! I don't know what's sadder, you letting a puppy become pregnant or your ignorance to what you did wrong.


----------



## "bluMarquez" (Jan 18, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> So I brought my paperless mutt home and let him impregnate my 10 month old paperless puppy. I did this because I such a good dog owner and I want to be the Blue Puppy Fairy and hand out puppy to the needy. Dude just stop! I don't know what's sadder, you letting a puppy become pregnant or your ignorance to what you did wrong.


so now their mutts???..........lol...........i'll put my boy up against your's anytime i got money on this one........obedience wise!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> SadieBlues said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry maybe I missed something are you a kennel? What are you going to do with all these puppies once they get here? What was the purpose of your breeding if it's not for money as you claim why did you breed your female? Are your dogs even registered? If so with who? How old is the female your breeding? Have you thought about having her spayed after she has this litter to prevent any more pregnancies ? Have your dogs had their ofa/hip testing done prior to them being bred? What do you do with your dogs currently are they just house pets?[/QUOTe first not trying to be rude but i beleive everyone on here was keeping this civil and appearantly everyone on here other than you read the whole entire post from page one to page two. our female is 3yrs old and yes she is registered adba and no we are nt breeders, we have always loved this breed and just to say i never once try to sell anything but kindness to my friends and family. sadieblue you seem to be a cool person with good questions but that's not even what my original questions were about. we do have a vet that we go to i was trying to get some second opinions on these things (not saying i don't trust her vet or know about these things) i was just asking some simple questions and trying to make convo with new people on here as i am myself. this makes me not even want to try to get questions or peopls opinions off this line now ! these pups are for sure going to good homes but let's be honest everyone at one point in time goes through hard times. if the puppies needed to come back for whatever reason we have a big enough yard and house that comes with a whole lot of love that will take care of them. :roll:
> ...


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

"bluMarquez" said:


> what shelter did u pick up your dog from or rescue from???? i rescued my boy from a negletful neighbor who was most likely going to end up fighting him or somthin like that. thank you
> 
> sorry, in reply to lil_locs_rednose


i got my dog from a reputable breeder. what are u going to do with ur dogs?? just give them a way? for every breeding there is a purpose for the arriving dogs.... i dont mean to brag, but kenya will be a police k9.... so u can take that an shove it! what are ur dogs doing????!!!!!! wanna talk big, oh i can bring it.... let me tell u kenya will be the dog that stops pitbull fighting in san jose, ca ur ignorant bafoon! LOOKS LIKE U JUST LET URS MATE at least my dog has a purpose, i AM CONTRIBUTING TO THIS OVERPOPULATED AND ABUSED BREED

edit: and by no means am i being careless and lettin her just mate with another dog becuase "they know what their doing" lmfao
edit#2: and i rescued a neglected dog, who went days without food, i had her spayed and took her in..... her name is chyna u damn fool


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

"bluMarquez" said:


> what shelter did u pick up your dog from or rescue from???? i rescued my boy from a negletful neighbor who was most likely going to end up fighting him or somthin like that. thank you
> 
> sorry, in reply to lil_locs_rednose


That's very comforting to know you rescued a dog from a terrible life and then turn around and bred her how responsible is that? That you allow your dogs/puppies to roam free in your yard and have litters. You don't see anything wrong with this picture?

BTW all of my dogs came from breeder's and have papers I have 1 male and 2 females about the same age as your pregnant puppy and I would NEVER allow my dogs to have a litter they are crated when they go into heat and kept away from my male. THE RESPONSIBLE THING TO DO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah sadie is blue but that does not mean she should be bred because she is pretty and blue. You got it twisted I feel sorry for you that you don't see anything wrong with what your doing.


----------



## "bluMarquez" (Jan 18, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i got my dog from a reputable breeder. what are u going to do with ur dogs?? just give them a way? for every breeding there is a purpose for the arriving dogs.... i dont mean to brag, but kenya will be a police k9.... so u can take that an shove it! what are ur dogs doing????!!!!!! wanna talk big, oh i can bring it.... let me tell u kenya will be the dog that stops pitbull fighting in san jose, ca ur ignorant bafoon! LOOKS LIKE U JUST LET URS MATE at least my dog has a purpose, i AM CONTRIBUTING TO THIS OVERPOPULATED AND ABUSED BREED
> 
> edit: and by no means am i being careless and lettin her just mate with another dog becuase "they know what their doing" lmfao
> edit#2: and i rescued a neglected dog, who went days without food, i had her spayed and took her in..... her name is chyna u damn fool


well you were talking about rescue and shelters right??? why pay for a dog of a "reputable breeder" when you can have a rescued pet that will be as loyal to you or even more loyal than your "reputable breed dog" ??....so shove that!!.....my dogs purpose is to be loyal and respectful to me as i am to them


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

"bluMarquez" said:


> well you were talking about rescue and shelters right??? why pay for a dog of a "reputable breeder" when you can have a rescued pet that will be as loyal to you or even more loyal than your "reputable breed dog" ??....so shove that!!.....my dogs purpose is to be loyal and respectful to me as i am to them


i rescued a dog u moron, u didnt see my edit...??? maybe ur eyes dont work clearly like u brain doesnt...

i got kenya from a breeder IN ORDER to put her into law enforcement. they will not let a rescue go in the program becuase there is too much at stake (if they were abused or fought) they are more or less "damaged goods" becuase those events can still play in their head and screw with investigations. so THAT is why i got kenya, so she can train from day one, and know nothing but the love for people and the service to san jose, and hopefully CA all together.

i was talking about u breeding to give away ur puppies.. why make more puppies when there are plenty out there who need help already. THATS WHY I SAID WHY NOT RESCUE *shakes head*

are people gettin more and more cocky / and stupid as the breed becomes popular? i mean geez


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

*not a breeder*

a guy asked me what was our criteria in a dog we look for if we wanted to show or weight pull, and i nicely responded to him what i look for as in buying a dog and what they should look like to me and i did say where i bought my dog from out of zullous kennels. his dad is leonidous his mom is coco. his dad is a 2 time champion and his mom is a 1 time champion. i never said i was a breeder i am not trying to take on a breeder roll but for what we paid for our girls and our boy we have that rite as a pitbull owner to breed to spayed or nuteur them and we chose to breed her. i beleive in why buy a dog if your not going to be able to handle the consiqunses (spelling) that comes with it. we do feel good that we are having a conversation but everyone on here can say it over and over again after she drops spay her and i beg to differ. we are not overpopulating the breed and we most definatly are not punishing the breed like you are talking about doing ... meaning spaying the dog if noone had of ever bred the dam and the sire of your dogs you would not have the dog you have. thanks for all the help still will be looking for advice.


----------



## "bluMarquez" (Jan 18, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> i rescued a dog u *moron*, u didnt see my edit...??? maybe ur eyes dont work clearly like u brain doesnt...
> 
> i got kenya from a breeder IN ORDER to put her into law enforcement. they will not let a rescue go in the program becuase there is too much at stake (if they were abused or fought) they are more or less "damaged goods" becuase those events can still play in their head and screw with investigations. so THAT is why i got kenya, so she can train from day one, and know nothing but the love for people and the service to san jose, and hopefully CA all together.
> 
> ...



seems like u are..........moran


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> a guy asked me what was our criteria in a dog we look for if we wanted to show or weight pull, and i nicely responded to him what i look for as in buying a dog and what they should look like to me and i did say where i bought my dog from out of zullous kennels. his dad is leonidous his mom is coco. his dad is a 2 time champion and his mom is a 1 time champion. * i never said i was a breeder i am not trying to take on a breeder roll but for what we paid for our girls and our boy we have that rite as a pitbull owner to breed to spayed or nuteur them and we chose to breed her.* i beleive in why buy a dog if your not going to be able to handle the consiqunses (spelling) that comes with it. we do feel good that we are having a conversation but everyone on here can say it over and over again after she drops spay her and i beg to differ. we are not overpopulating the breed and we most definatly are not punishing the breed like you are talking about doing ... meaning spaying the dog if noone had of ever bred the dam and the sire of your dogs you would not have the dog you have. thanks for all the help still will be looking for advice.


by u breeding her makes u a (drum roll plz) A BACK YARD BREEDER!!!!!!

u ARE damagin the breed by BRINGING IN MORE PUPS!!!! the professionals are breedin the BEST OF THE BEST by confirmation standards... IF UR BREEDING FOR SIZE, COLOR ur breeding for the wrong reasons....

watever, both u and blumarquez are careless and are BYBS U ARE LABLED A BYB hope u can live with that

good luck with ur litters folks, lets hope they dont die at birth or get abused later on in life k.... cuz i bet at least one from ur littler will experience that life


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

"bluMarquez" said:


> [/B]
> seems like u are..........moran


lmfao u make perfect sense.... funny how u had nothing to say after that post except to call me a moron.... im done... good luck with ur PUPPIES litter u BYB


----------



## "bluMarquez" (Jan 18, 2009)

LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se said:


> lmfao u make perfect sense.... funny how u had nothing to say after that post except to call me a moron.... im done... good luck with ur PUPPIES litter u BYB


thank u ............... good luck making that money off your "*k-9*" also thanks for calling me a moran and all that other crap language u used...good day.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

"bluMarquez" said:


> thank u ............... good luck making that money off your "*k-9*" also thanks for calling me a moran and all that other crap language u used...good day.


i dont make money off of her being a k9... she is my partner u should appreciate the fact that she will be a respected police officer and help stop dog fighting......


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> a guy asked me what was our criteria in a dog we look for if we wanted to show or weight pull, and i nicely responded to him what i look for as in buying a dog and what they should look like to me and i did say where i bought my dog from out of zullous kennels. his dad is leonidous his mom is coco. his dad is a 2 time champion and his mom is a 1 time champion. i never said i was a breeder i am not trying to take on a breeder roll but for what we paid for our girls and our boy we have that rite as a pitbull owner to breed to spayed or nuteur them and we chose to breed her. i beleive in why buy a dog if your not going to be able to handle the consiqunses (spelling) that comes with it. we do feel good that we are having a conversation but everyone on here can say it over and over again after she drops spay her and i beg to differ. we are not overpopulating the breed and we most definatly are not punishing the breed like you are talking about doing ... meaning spaying the dog if noone had of ever bred the dam and the sire of your dogs you would not have the dog you have. thanks for all the help still will be looking for advice.


You have the right to do whatever you please with your dogs breed them till they can't walk if that's what you choose. However you will find most people here are not going to be supportive of your byb practices. It's not a personal attack on you but there are many passionate people on here who feel strongly against Back yard breeder's or breeding's taken place without merit. It's unfortunate IMO that there are not some type of laws in place to protect these dogs and stop these back yard breeder's from overpopulating shelters and causing more harm to these poor dogs than good. I feel very sorry for these pups as they didn't ask to be here. If your looking for support or advice that's going to support what your doing your not going to find it on this forum. Most of us have seen enough of this and are sick of it. Most of us here want to educate the public to put an end to the back yard breeder's business and bad breeding practices. This is not a breeding forum. The majority of the people who breed on here have a reason to breed and are ethical upstanding breeders. WE DO NOT SUPPORT OR CONDONE BACK YARD BREEDING.


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> You have the right to do whatever you please with your dogs breed them till they can't walk if that's what you choose. However you will find most people here are not going to be supportive of your byb practices. It's not a personal attack on you but there are many passionate people on here who feel strongly against Back yard breeder's or breeding's taken place without merit. It's unfortunate IMO that there are not some type of laws in place to protect these dogs and stop these back yard breeder's from overpopulating shelters and causing more harm to these poor dogs than good. I feel very sorry for these pups as they didn't ask to be here. If your looking for support or advice that's going to support what your doing your not going to find it on this forum. Most of us have seen enough of this and are sick of it. Most of us here want to educate the public to put an end to the back yard breeder's business and bad breeding practices. This is not a breeding forum. The majority of the people who breed on here have a reason to breed and are ethical upstanding breeders. WE DO NOT SUPPORT OR CONDONE BACK YARD BREEDING.


now we are stepping in other legues. i say i am not a breeder and i am getting smashed. i choose to breed and i am a back yard breeder. i am not going to get into a backwards and fowards conversation on this anymore but i will say that my immediate family comes first, then my dogs. we just happen to have the breed that we love the most. i promise i didn;t get them to throw puppies all around america ( remember she is 3). i do like the battle you have put up about our breed you just might need to stand out side of every breeders buisness with a flag or sign screaming "do not buy> spay or die" because you out of all people are constantly saying this to me, and are you a breeder , because i would like to see some of your dogs in your yard and i might would like to purchase one from you. i hope it want already be spayed or neutered, but my bad we don't want to over populate the breed. (lol) one more thing .... gotta question let me rephrase myself what me and my husband spent and what we feed our dogs and how we treat our dogs i think we do very very well and i don't know who would purchase a show petential dog and just do it however . i beleive the thread was not about breeding but about feeding and vitamins on a pregenant dog. i don't know everything that is why i asked for a second opinion on simple questions but i do know about fattening your dog up and if you need some tips get with me.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

woo hoo *doing a victory dance.... hi fiving the mods.... singing "bluemarquez is gone"*



bluebrindlebaby said:


> now we are stepping in other legues. i say i am not a breeder and i am getting smashed. i choose to breed and i am a back yard breeder. i am not going to get into a backwards and fowards conversation on this anymore but i will say that my immediate family comes first, then my dogs. we just happen to have the breed that we love the most. i promise i didn;t get them to throw puppies all around america ( remember she is 3). i do like the battle you have put up about our breed you just might need to stand out side of every breeders buisness with a flag or sign screaming "do not buy> spay or die" because you out of all people are constantly saying this to me, and are you a breeder , because i would like to see some of your dogs in your yard and i might would like to purchase one from you. i hope it want already be spayed or neutered, but my bad we don't want to over populate the breed. (lol)


ok..... BY GETTIN UR FEMALE PREGNANT u are *BREEDING HER*.. are u on the same page..

next, becuase u are not a reputible breeder with merit that makes u a BYB....

and i might take u up on ur sign, it has a nice twing to it


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> now we are stepping in other legues. i say i am not a breeder and i am getting smashed. i choose to breed and i am a back yard breeder. i am not going to get into a backwards and fowards conversation on this anymore but i will say that my immediate family comes first, then my dogs. we just happen to have the breed that we love the most. i promise i didn;t get them to throw puppies all around america ( remember she is 3). i do like the battle you have put up about our breed you just might need to stand out side of every breeders buisness with a flag or sign screaming "do not buy> spay or die" because you out of all people are constantly saying this to me, and are you a breeder , because i would like to see some of your dogs in your yard and i might would like to purchase one from you. i hope it want already be spayed or neutered, but my bad we don't want to over populate the breed. (lol)


I am not a breeder my dogs are not spayed and neutered because I know how to prevent a pregnancy from happening. I own enough crates in this house and I know when to seperate my male from my females. I will NEVER breed my dogs. I leave the breeding up to the professionals. If your having a litter my friend that makes you a breeder the proper term for it would be back yard breeder. I have 3 dogs I am not a kennel but I live by example therefore I have the right and a duty to voice my opinion. People who can't keep there dogs from mating should have their pets spayed and neutered period. Your not in any position to argue this with me. I know what your doing and why your doing it. With all do respect I am not the one having a litter here asking for help you are. :hammer:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

bluebrindlebaby I did look at the site your dog came from and at the price you paid for one puppy you could have a yard full of real APBTs and no I'm not putting your dog down there just bred for the wrong reasons is all 

And if your having to ask question's about breeding then you should not be breeding at all


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

*oooootttttttaaaaayyyyyyyyy*

ok call me a backyard breeder if that is what the discussion is about we have got that over with now is there anything else that we could be called so i can put it up on my notes because we didn't have an accidental breeding like i said through mutual friends we got together and we settled on how we were doing things so we the back yard breeders thank you for all the advice on spaying and neutering and breeding and the definition of a byb. i really can say i came on here to get some advice and i got some. LOL but ears will always be open because bluebaby kennels loves good news and most definatly old news.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

And what do you call your dogs?

Bullies or APBTs?


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

Marty said:


> bluebrindlebaby I did look at the site your dog came from and at the price you paid for one puppy you could have a yard full of real APBTs and no I'm not putting your dog down there just bred for the wrong reasons is all
> 
> And if your having to ask question's about breeding then you should not be breeding at all


 thank you marty and appreciate the info but this has nothing to do with this post. MANNNNN i love your jeeps if they are jeeps not being funny i do like your jeeps.


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

Marty said:


> And what do you call your dogs?
> 
> Bullies or APBTs?


we call them bullies. the male is a zullou bully and the female is just bully


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

WOW look at all the bluebaby kennels online...

bluebaby kennels - Google Search

Can you send me your link through PMs?


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

lmao marty ur the best!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey... I do my home work


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> ok call me a backyard breeder if that is what the discussion is about we have got that over with now is there anything else that we could be called so i can put it up on my notes because we didn't have an accidental breeding like i said through mutual friends we got together and we settled on how we were doing things so we the back yard breeders thank you for all the advice on spaying and neutering and breeding and the definition of a byb. i really can say i came on here to get some advice and i got some. LOL but ears will always be open because bluebaby kennels loves good news and most definatly old news.


Yeah buddy you make a whole lot of sense :flush: Your not a breeder? Yet your having a litter? You don't even have the basic fundamentals down on how to feed your pregnant bitch and you think you should be breeding ?? THESE THINGS YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW !!! I don't care if you planned this breeding with the president of the united states. You don't have any working titles on your dogs you don't show them you have had no health testing done ofa/hip testing you have not given one good damn reason as to why your breeding this female to begin with. That makes you a BYB and your breeding is a breeding without merit. Are you writing all this down? I am not going to repeat myself to you one last time. It's painfully obvious as to why your breeding. You have so much to learn and very little time. As I have said before what is done is done you will do what you want to anyway but your not going to get a whole lot of support on this forum as far as your breeding is concerned.


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

Marty said:


> Hey... I do my home work


my bad i was typing while some one was talking and i putt kennels i ment to put my screenname which is bluebrindlebaby. my bad i had a brainfart! still are those jeep dogs in your photos. they are pretty.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Heres some home work for you... 
First 100 lb pitbull - Google Search

Go through here and see what you find as I don't have time


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

*tape recorder*



SadieBlues said:


> Yeah buddy you make a whole lot of sense :flush: Your not a breeder? Yet your having a litter? You don't even have the basic fundamentals down on how to feed your pregnant bitch and you think you should be breeding ?? THESE THINGS YOU SHOULD ALREADY KNOW !!! I don't care if you planned this breeding with the president of the united states. You don't have any working titles on your dogs you don't show them you have had no health testing done ofa/hip testing you have not given one good damn reason as to why your breeding this female to begin with. That makes you a BYB and your breeding is a breeding without merit. Are you writing all this down? I am not going to repeat myself to you one last time. It's painfully obvious as to why your breeding. You have so much to learn and very little time. As I have said before what is done is done you will do what you want to anyway but your not going to get a whole lot of support on this forum as far as your breeding is concerned.


 ok we here understand everything that you have explained now where does this get off at bashing me as a person when i am not asking for someone to give me a log of things on what and how to do it. i beleive before we purchased our first dog we looked and read up on the aggression and the health and how much vet care it would take . as in our dogs health, hips and all of the above we know about all of that and have had all this covered and before we purchased the dog we made sure that this was covered and she was checked out before we even got her so kudos to your knowledge but you and your partner seem to be the only ones wanting to explain and over explain the subject.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> ok we here understand everything that you have explained now where does this get off at bashing me as a person when i am not asking for someone to give me a log of things on what and how to do it. i beleive before we purchased our first dog we looked and read up on the aggression and the health and how much vet care it would take . as in our dogs health, hips and all of the above we know about all of that and have had all this covered and before we purchased the dog we made sure that this was covered and she was checked out before we even got her so kudos to your knowledge but you and your partner seem to be the only ones wanting to explain and over explain the subject.


Yeah Ok bro... :rofl: I can't even type anymore I have read all I need to read from you tonight. Hope that you your female has a safe and healthy delivery best of luck to you


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

bluebrindlebaby said:


> my bad i was typing while some one was talking and i putt kennels i ment to put my screenname which is bluebrindlebaby. my bad i had a brainfart! still are those jeep dogs in your photos. they are pretty.


Yes there Jeep bred dogs and no not for fighting purposes I show my dogs in conformation in ADBA shows the last 3 shows I won Best in show in the first two and best in show with Lilbit...



















Last show Lilbit takes Best in show, best conditioned, best red nose, best buck skin...










You see I get out with my dogs and show them and in the over 25 yrs I been in this breed I've made a whole amount of 5 breedings and kelp 90% of all pups the ones that went out went to good friends that I trust with my life not someone I don't know


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

Marty said:


> Yes there Jeep bred dogs and no not for fighting purposes I show my dogs in conformation in ADBA shows the last 3 shows I won Best in show in the first two and best in show with Lilbit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that and that is what we are geting in to. i just wanted to just see could i get a male with the personality like the mom. this is how we got and to breeding our dog. but i do like your jeeps and like what you are doing.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Can you post pics of your dogs?

I'm sure you may have done so but I'm very busy and don't have time to look, I been judging dogs in the ADBA and I might could help you choose between ADBA or UKC different standards for different type of dogs


----------



## bluebrindlebaby (Jan 23, 2009)

this one is UKC. What do you think.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Go to UKC shows, your dog will do much better, if you want to check what I say try them both and see how your dog does 

I'm really just trying to help you out here


----------

